

Forensically: a tool to detect doctored images - espadrine
http://29a.ch/photo-forensics/#forensic-magnifier

======
gus_massa
The main photo is not visible in Chrome, but it's visible in IE11.

The clone detection is a little paranoid, I get a lot of false positives with
the default configuration. It's better to increase the thresholds.

